# Non-Fish Friday 12/9/05



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

With the snow we had last night I thought it would be fun to see how many poets we have on board and what they can come up with.

Here is my contribution:

The Dandruff, Shovel and Blower

As I went to bed 
It was a mere dusting on my head.
But when I awoke
I nearly choked.

It was all over the drive and on the walk,
I felt like such a laughing stalk.
I tried to shake it off
But it would not budge,
It seemed to be holding a very large grudge.

My windows and doors
Were filled to the brim.
The trees and shrubs
Were in need of a trim.

I must take care,
I ran for the garage, and the shed 
They were in such an upheaval.
Someone had beaten me there.

Out in the yard I found such a haze,
The rake and the spade both watched in a daze.
The shovel and blower
Both looking quite rough
All huffy and puffy
Was duking it out.

The shovel would shout
“Get out of my way!”
Then the blower would growl
“It’s my turn, no way!”

I asked what was the matter,
But they didn’t seem
To hear my utter.

The shovel would yell
And scream and howl.
The blower would push
And shove and roar.

With each heave and growl the dandruff
Would pitch and squirm.
But it was quite clear 
It intended to stand firm.

It went on and on
Into the night.
Not a one would concede,
It was quite a sight.

A bystander was
Starring in disbelief.
The eyes so full
And hurting with grief

“Why do you act in such a fright?” he asked.
“Don’t you see that you are quite a sight?”
“I am rough and old and need a loving hand, 
Don’t you think it’s time you understand?”

“There is plenty to go around. 
But all you can do is
Yell and shout, 
It is time for you to work this out.” 

“Now shovel, you go to the left
And blower to the right.
If you work together,
This dandruff will soon take flight.”

So they worked together.
First the shovel would push 
Then the blower would throw.
Each took their turn,
One and then the other.

Before they realized it 
The bystander was 
Gleaming black shiny and bright.
He really was a handsome sight.

He declared their work magnificently done.
“See” He said, “You have both finally won.”
“Just remember, when you have
Dandruff all fluffy and white,
Always keep your goal in sight.”



NEXT?


----------

